# People just don't get it do they



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Consider the source. We're the lucky ones who get to see the kids faces and make memories they'll have for years to come. Your come back was spot on!


----------



## SkeleTom (Oct 5, 2007)

"If you regard delighted children, amused teens, and appreciative parents to be a bother, then yes, by all mean you should avoid celebrations."


----------



## SpiderMonkey (Sep 4, 2011)

I'll tell you what it is.....We discussed this very topic (sort of) in my Sunday school class a couple of weeks ago. We were talking about service and how we are supposed to serve one another. But, our church has a men's group that goes around the community and will offer to mow people's grass...just mow it. No pressure. They aren't going to force you to come to church or anything. They just want to serve. Some people will turn them down.

Tieing this all together..... a few weeks ago I was at a gas station early early in the morning, on my way to work. A guy was at the pump on the other side and he looked like he was just getting off work. He had one his blue work shirt (looked like the kind a delivery person or mechanic would wear) and he had his white tee shirt on under it. Kind of look disheveled. Anyway, he looks over and me and says "beautiful morning, isn't it?" I REALLY didn't want to respond because the first thought in my head was "why is this random guy talking to me and what does he want from me?? Money?? I made myself answer back "yeah. sure is" and then he finished pumping his gas and looks at me and says "have a blessed day" Wow. I felt so stupid and so like a heel. I was so worried about being bothered about someone asking me for something that I wasn't even open to saying good morning. That is what our country and our society has become. Self absorbed with our phones, technology. We don't want to be bothered. We don't want to reach out to people and help. I recently saw an elderly man with his backpack sitting in an Arbys when I went with a co-worker for lunch one day. You could tell the man was probably homeless. He had a cup sitting in front of him and had some coins stacked up on the table. Now, he could have been a scammer - who knows. But, I kept wanting to go over and ask him if he had or would like some lunch. But, I couldn't make myself do it out of fear of offending him. This was a few weeks ago. It still bothers me that I didn't get out of my comfort zone and ask him. My co-worker said he wouldn't have bothered because if you aren't going to consistently offer help, then why even do it the first time. My response was that maybe it's just that one time that makes the difference for someone.

Sorry for the long post....but, it is sad where we are as a society and all we can do is our best and what we feel led to do. The people, like me, that don't try and make a difference or try and do something nice for others, are the ones that are missing out. 

off my soapbox now.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I thought your comeback was succinct and to the point, well done my friend


----------



## The Mask Doctor (Oct 14, 2014)

My first post: SpiderMonkey, Yours was the first post I read, and I know I'm in the right place.


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

BeaconSamurai said:


> Went to Sam's club during lunch to buy the candy and in line people were looking at how much candy I was buying and of course I got the mandatory cute remarks but two couples said something that made me shake my head. They both said "we just turn our lights off, we don't want to be bothered".
> 
> All I could come back with was this lame line "I do it for the kids, I like to see the smile on their faces".
> 
> What is it with people today?


I would ask them how they felt about adults who did that when they were that age.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Hell, I do it for me cuz I'm a selfish ( insert here) and cuz I enjoy it immensely......Being a selfish (insert here).....that is....


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow...some people just know how to suck the fun out of life.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Since I suck the fun out of all the other Holidays, I can understand people not wanting to ante up and lay out cash for candy. We have folks here, who as couples don't hand out candy because they both take their little ones ToTing...Do they not get it?

Like Oaklawn, I do it because I like it. I would be spending a whole lot less time, money and effort on this thing if it was just for the kids.


----------



## Woodsy (Sep 20, 2013)

As soon as I read your post the first thing I thought of was to remember what happened to people like that when we were kids !!

I am not saying vandalism is good but lets face it if you live in a large neighborhood and everybody is participating and you just want to be an ***, then a tree full of TP may just be what the doctor ordered.


----------



## 31st Street Haunting (Aug 28, 2014)

I live on 31st street (hence the name) and I've always envisioned a full street long haunt (hence the name)(I tried to include the neighbors 8^) although I do clog the street fairly well all by myself 8^o Most pass out candy (one across street told me 10 bags gone in a hour last year 8^) but not all do. I had a guy who does a big Christmas yard stop by last year who told me I inspired him to start doing Halloween and I saw he had a nice (mostly inflatable) display up last year.

I get asked all the time why I do it and there's no easy answer, you get the calling or you don't, sometimes a bite helps 8^) but mostly I do it for me as I love to make things from old junk and give it one last part to play in its chapter of life before hitting the landfill. After 13 years of doing it, my favorite reason and story is probably of a grandma who lives a few housed down from me who told me a few years back that her oldest grandson had been coming for 10 years but the youngest at 10 hadn't been able to get past the gate the last 2 years waiting in line/trying but, so far unable to get past the gates. She also added that the older one had joined the armed services and was overseas that year and he'd written her to say that missing my haunt was one of the things he was missing the most being there (talk about ripping a monsters heart out)(I picture myself with this quivering lip as she's telling me this 8^). The next year, both GK's and grandma came through the haunt so the kid made it back okay 8^) Long story short is some people do get it and that's who I do it for... the rest I use for prop material, LMAO }8^)


----------



## MsSpookyBoo (Oct 8, 2014)

I remember trick or treating when I was a kid and those houses that had their lights turned off even though we all knew someone was home....LAME! Those people were no fun, I can tell you that. I ALWAYS remembered the houses that did Halloween, the adults that dressed up to hand out candy...it was awesome! 

Now sadly, as an adults me and my husband don't get any trick or treaters to our house at all! Its sad.....but I still do Halloween props, lights etc. Its so much fun! 

It always surprises me how many "humbugs" (sorry, I call them "kill joys" usually...) there are....SO many people I know were complaining this year that the Halloween stuff was put out EARLY!! Makes me sad....Its not early enough in my opinion and I find I am rushing each year to collect new pieces before they are gone! 
(just had to put in my 2 cents, I'm sure there are rants about this in other places on the forum   )


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

If you remember this episode of Twilight Zone, you know how these people will end up. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gQatrQFC5A


----------



## Alleydweller (Jan 18, 2013)

We live on a street called "Pumpkin Alley" because for 14 years now, we close down both ends of our street, decorate it with hundreds of lit jack o lanterns and welcome literally thousands of trick or treaters from all across the region. 2 years ago, two neighbors said we needed to stop this tradition because of the cost and the hassle. At an informal block meeting, we discussed the issue and the other 20 homeowners asked the same question: since we are creating memories and traditions for thousands of children, isn't that worth a few hours of inconvenience? The naysayers had no answer to that and eventually slinked home.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Maybe they work 2nd/3rd shift and can't be home Halloween night. Maybe they can't afford the candy that is getting more expensive every year. Maybe they don't get any ToTs in their neighborhood. Maybe they take care of an unwell family member that is shaken and confused by having strangers in costumes knocking on the door all night. Maybe their religious beliefs shun the celebration of any holidays. Maybe they go to an annual party and don't feel like leaving a bowl to be raided by the first passing group.

Maybe they just don't enjoy the holiday as much, so instead of trudging through it to keep up with the Jones', they pull the shades and watch a movie instead.

Asking what's wrong with them, calling them killjoys, or worse, and suggesting their house could [or should] be vandalized sure as heck isn't going to win them over into celebrating alongside you. A treeful of TP isn't going to make a pumpkin appear on their porch next year, it's going to make an angry neighbor who dislikes Halloween that much more. 

If it's not interfering with your own celebration of the holiday, is it really worth complaining about?


----------



## Woodsy (Sep 20, 2013)

dogman, I understand your point but other than the 'working" reason all the others are just excuses in my mind. In this day and age if you live where there are children its just part of the year. Not to mention its a great way to get to know your neighbors. As for cost, another excuse. We NEVER get anybody because for years we really did live out in the country but we still made popcorn and filled sandwich bags just in case, cheap and easy.Then we would dump them all in a big pan and watch movies after it got late and no kids showed up. 
Now , this year with a school up the street ( that my wife works at) and houses and shopping centers everywhere we may see some TOT kids. Plus they go out early these days and we are having our party that night. So we will be ready.

So even though I see what you are trying to say its still seems lame to me to not at least greet the kids and offer a treat. If not that's OK too. 

As for the vandalism I am sure these days with all the crazy stand your ground laws you would have to be nuts to even try. I still remember my favorite from my childhood. The next morning a family in our neighborhood I grew up in who passed on Halloween found at least FIFTY for sale signs from different realtors in there yard. It was a funny site to see and nobody got hurt.


----------



## ToddandMelissa (Aug 26, 2014)

My husband and I get that reaction when we go pick up our candy (3500) pieces from the store because it fills up a whole cart. This is our thing and we want to share it with anyone who wants to come by and share it with us. Simple and true. We get around 1200 TOTs every year and you still remember those few who get a scare for the 1st time or have special needs and love the sounds and lights in your yard. You cannot help but want to do bigger, better for next year. Let them turn off their lights but I always invite them to come and enjoy our house if they would like to experience it just once.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

the dogman said:


> Maybe they work 2nd/3rd shift and can't be home Halloween night. Maybe they can't afford the candy that is getting more expensive every year. Maybe they don't get any ToTs in their neighborhood. Maybe they take care of an unwell family member that is shaken and confused by having strangers in costumes knocking on the door all night. Maybe their religious beliefs shun the celebration of any holidays. Maybe they go to an annual party and don't feel like leaving a bowl to be raided by the first passing group.
> 
> Maybe they just don't enjoy the holiday as much, so instead of trudging through it to keep up with the Jones', they pull the shades and watch a movie instead.
> 
> ...


Exactly...we don't need to make everything in the world an us against them situation.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Woodsy said:


> dogman, I understand your point but other than the 'working" reason all the others are just excuses in my mind. In this day and age if you live where there are children its just part of the year. Not to mention its a great way to get to know your neighbors. As for cost, another excuse. We NEVER get anybody because for years we really did live out in the country but we still made popcorn and filled sandwich bags just in case, cheap and easy.Then we would dump them all in a big pan and watch movies after it got late and no kids showed up.
> Now , this year with a school up the street ( that my wife works at) and houses and shopping centers everywhere we may see some TOT kids. Plus they go out early these days and we are having our party that night. So we will be ready.
> 
> So even though I see what you are trying to say its still seems lame to me to not at least greet the kids and offer a treat. If not that's OK too.
> ...


Do you think the neighbors thought "o gee, we should give out candy next year" or "what the hell is wrong with people in this neighborhood" as your sign prank comes across as a big F. Hugh. To think that nobody gets hurt when you are bullying them, is pretty naive.


----------



## MsSpookyBoo (Oct 8, 2014)

Dogman - It was not my intention to offend anyone with my post. I'm sorry if I offended you. I was just joking around...immature, perhaps...but this is a Halloween lovers forum after all, right?!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

BeaconSamurai said:


> "I do it for the kids, I like to see the smile on their faces".


 Happy Halloween!!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

the dogman said:


> Maybe they work 2nd/3rd shift and can't be home Halloween night. Maybe they can't afford the candy that is getting more expensive every year. Maybe they don't get any ToTs in their neighborhood. Maybe they take care of an unwell family member that is shaken and confused by having strangers in costumes knocking on the door all night. Maybe their religious beliefs shun the celebration of any holidays. Maybe they go to an annual party and don't feel like leaving a bowl to be raided by the first passing group.
> 
> Maybe they just don't enjoy the holiday as much, so instead of trudging through it to keep up with the Jones', they pull the shades and watch a movie instead.
> 
> ...


Well, you know, you could be right. I'll give it some thought.

Thought about it. Nope. Gonna have to agree with the OP - they just don't get it.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't get a lot of TOTers in my neighborhood - probably one king-size bag of fun-size bars would be enough for the night - & dishearteningly enough, at least 3/4 of them don't even dress up! But I'm not going to let that spoil my Halloween fun - & the bit of decorating, the creepy music going, & my friends helping hand out tricks and/or treats really makes the kids' day. I remember doing the neighborhood rounds with my siblings & their assorted friends, my friends' siblings, friends from church - & I remember the disappointment of seeing a house & knowing that they're home but just don't want to participate. 

For those who have to work or go away (TOTing with their own kids or other activities), couldn't you leave the candy with a neighbor already giving out candy, & the neighbor could mention that the second treat was from the house next door? I know you can't always leave the bowl out anymore - some kid will take it all, I'm sure - but I remember hitting a few homes in my youth & being told that what I took from the second bowl they were offering was from the house next door/across the way/what have you.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I not only love Halloween, but feel it is a vital necessity. It is one of if not the only holiday in the western world that relies on community. For every other holiday we have our families, but Halloween does not exist without the people we share our day to day lives with. These days it takes a lot of trust to open up your home to people we don't know very well, and also to send your children out to said people's homes, and that's all the more reason to do it. What kind of world would it be if something like Halloween and trick or treating became too risky? A mighty sad one, I would think. And I think those types who want to shut themselves in (willingly, I'm not talking about people who have other things going on or things that stop them from participating) and ignore the fostering of joy and community going on outside are probably a sad lot themselves.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The thing I've always loved about Halloween is that it's optional. There's no religious ceremony attached to it that you MUST attend or be shamed forever (unless you're Pagan/Wiccan/etc.). If you don't want to participate, don't. Turn off your lights, go away for the evening, whatevs. It's your choice. 

Where holidays like Thanksgiving (family ACK!), Christmas (MOAR FAMILY DOUBLE ACK!!), Easter, etc., usually involve some form of participation whether it's buying presents, going to church, baking, cooking dinner, etc., most people get forced or shamed into participating in some form. Some like it some don't, but I'd imagine if you just decided to NOT give your nephews presents for Christmas one year there'd be hell to pay. Or if you blow off Thanksgiving to just hit the Chinese restaurant you'd never hear the end of it from Aunt Martha.

But if you decide to turn your lights off or go away on Halloween there's no harm no foul (for the most part). You don't have to spend gobs of money on candy if you don't want or maybe can't afford to. No one will give you crap for years at every family gathering if you don't hand out Fun Sized candy bars on Halloween.

But miss Christmas/Easter/insert your holiday here & there will definitely be some sort of repercussions.

So if they don't wanna be bothered, good. More Halloween for us then!!


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

Its not even the fact of certain people not participating

But the ones who do not participate and shove their religious view points down Haunters throats. When I was working Knotts Scary Farm last year, one day i was heading right by the haunt park and notice a group of people. (Approx. 15 peeps) all complete with Bibles and Crosses and Signs. I had already put on my mask eye black out (So that patrons do not see my white skin around my eyes. I was a Grim Reaper lol He doesn't really have eyes IMO), so they saw that when I was at a stoplight and they SCREAMED at me calling me a devil worshipper and i will go to hell. Oh and I am implicating to children and young adults that death and murder is "okay"....

TL: DR.. Religious people called me devil worshipper for being a haunt actor @ Knotts Scary Farm.

It those individuals I despise... I do not go around talking poop on people for not setting up. I encourage it but only once and then I leave them alone.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm not particularly offended, I just don't see the point in worrying why other people aren't handing out candy or participating.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

the dogman said:


> I'm not particularly offended, I just don't see the point in worrying why other people aren't handing out candy or participating.


Well it seems with OP's incident, this was a case in which someone felt the need to make an unnecessary comment and be a parade rainer. If you want to stay in, whatever, but don't make off-hand remarks to people like that. If anyone is worrying, it was the couple who felt the need to say something to them about it.


----------



## QueenGothica (Aug 18, 2014)

The only time we've never had candy to give out on a Halloween night (besides if we weren't home because of other seasonal activities when our kids were younger) was a few years back or so when Halloween was the day after our annual party. There were more than a few haters in our old neighborhood that were *always *turning us in to the HOA for stupid things ( ie: flying a pirate flag for Halloween on our flagpole -- the pole was already there because it was a former model home and when we didn't take the flag down they came and CUT DOWN the freakin' flag pole of all things!) among other stupid things... whatever...haters gon' hate. Evidently when you're the best house to come to in the whole 'hood on Halloween, you're a target of people who don't like the commotion. We gave away so much candy each year, I can't even tell you how much! 

Anyway, the last year we were there, we had around 70 party guests and "someone" called the cops on us for our music being too loud, even though you couldn't hear it outside the home and the house up the street had a* live *band in the back yard. The CHIEF of police lived beside us, for Pete's sake, and we were good friends so they knew it wasn't us, but never-the-less, we get a visit from the po-po's. So, guess what? After all the other, it was the straw that broke the camel's back.

After the party and clean-up, 3 AM in the morning, we're out ripping out every decoration and light we had up that year, and then gave all our candy to my sister's church for their trunk-or-treat. When the ToTr's came the next night, our house was dark and quiet. My point to the neighbors was, "listen...don't feed on our generosity to your children every holiday, including Christmas, and then call the cops on us when the streets are crowded with our party guests because you're haters. YOU give your _own_ kids some candy this year that you never buy because you depend on us." 

Rash? Maybe. I guarantee, though, after a few years of not having us around they probably wish we were back.


----------



## SpiderMonkey (Sep 4, 2011)

pyrosaxplayer said:


> Its not even the fact of certain people not participating
> 
> But the ones who do not participate and shove their religious view points down Haunters throats. When I was working Knotts Scary Farm last year, one day i was heading right by the haunt park and notice a group of people. (Approx. 15 peeps) all complete with Bibles and Crosses and Signs. I had already put on my mask eye black out (So that patrons do not see my white skin around my eyes. I was a Grim Reaper lol He doesn't really have eyes IMO), so they saw that when I was at a stoplight and they SCREAMED at me calling me a devil worshipper and i will go to hell. Oh and I am implicating to children and young adults that death and murder is "okay"....
> 
> ...



I belong to a Southern Baptist church....we typically celebrate a "fall festival" and I know some in my church/denomination look down on "celebrating" Halloween. This will be my first year to setup a cemetery in my front yard with a couple of static props. I don't look at it as celebrating evil or the devil or whatever. I just look at it as having a little mischievous fun. I'm a little off topic but wanted to tag off of your comment. I've always been a prankster since I was a kid and Halloween for me is that. Dressing up, doing something that is a "trick" or prank. Nothing more. My wife and I typically haven't handed out candy because we were always out somewhere with our kids. Now, one is a sophomore in high school and the other is a 7th grader; so they are too old now. My daughter thought it would be fun to create something that neighborhood kids would think was cool and get a piece of candy at the same time. 

Anyway - happy haunting to everyone!!


----------



## Boone6666 (Aug 22, 2014)

well wall mart opens at 2 for sales thanksgiving so isn't a day for family on the way out too, and as I have found epically this this year as I was pulling out 
my hearse the neighbor from across the street came out his house is over grown with I don't know what to hide it, and say's this will really attract the kids 
this year hmmm and I thought he turned out his lights and turned them away. as my street is dark and my prop has the only street light on it. 
moist of the neighbors had turned there lights off in the past but I truly think that is change as my wife said just the other night build it and they will come.


----------



## Erich (Oct 10, 2014)

I've noticed that each year less and less houses are turning on the lights and this year we are most likely the only house in the whole neighborhood celebrating


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

That is the thought that went through my head. "How did you like it when you were a kid and they had their lights off".


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Lights out... Evil Doers! Hopefully one day it will change as Halloween gets more commercialized every year. Can't wait until it outshines Christmas! Oh did I say the "C" word?... YIKES!!! 0.0 

Just teasing, I suppose I like Christmas too... Sheesh! *


----------



## HalloweenieChallenge (Oct 8, 2014)

I started to get really into decorating in high school when I was told that I needed to "Stop this nonsense and grow up!"

I felt HORRIBLE! It was so bad I didn't decorate for Halloween for years after that... 

At the time I was seeing fewer and fewer decorations in my neighborhood so I thought it was important that someone decorated. I remember the houses that went all out were the best and thought it was kind of sad that the kids in my neighborhood wouldn't have that experience or good memories. I really wanted them to have that - it gave me so much joy. Plus, it was fun!


Honestly, I STILL feel a little weird about it! And the same person still makes comments every year...


----------



## HalloweenieChallenge (Oct 8, 2014)

Alleydweller said:


> We live on a street called "Pumpkin Alley" because for 14 years now, we close down both ends of our street, decorate it with hundreds of lit jack o lanterns and welcome literally thousands of trick or treaters from all across the region. 2 years ago, two neighbors said we needed to stop this tradition because of the cost and the hassle. At an informal block meeting, we discussed the issue and the other 20 homeowners asked the same question: since we are creating memories and traditions for thousands of children, isn't that worth a few hours of inconvenience? The naysayers had no answer to that and eventually slinked home.



Wow! this sounds so amazing!! Would you mind sharing some pictures? I would LOVE to see this!!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I hate that my mom always has her lights off but she IS 83 and can't get up every 2 minutes to answer the door and it is always too cold to sit outside for her. She is in a very busy neighborhood so the kids still get plenty. I also wish she didn't insist on putting decorations out if she isn't going to pass out candy cause I think it confuses the kids 
I've noticed the BIG area to hit in my town on halloween is dying and I've heard rumors it's because it got too out of hand costwise for the neighbors. Maybe they stopped decorating to get back to a smaller crowd or maybe it's because my town started holding a big party as an alternative to TOTing.


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

People suck....and yes people really do suck.


----------



## HalloweenieChallenge (Oct 8, 2014)

Deadna said:


> I hate that my mom always has her lights off but she IS 83 and can't get up every 2 minutes to answer the door and it is always too cold to sit outside for her. She is in a very busy neighborhood so the kids still get plenty. I also wish she didn't insist on putting decorations out if she isn't going to pass out candy cause I think it confuses the kids
> I've noticed the BIG area to hit in my town on halloween is dying and I've heard rumors it's because it got too out of hand costwise for the neighbors. Maybe they stopped decorating to get back to a smaller crowd or maybe it's because my town started holding a big party as an alternative to TOTing.



Could she leave a bucket of candy out on the porch? : )


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Berserker said:


> People suck....and yes people really do suck.


I wholeheartedly agree. So many do.
That is why we should make the extra effort to tip the scales a little back to 'not all people suck'.  C'mon. We can do it.


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

What a couple of grumpy old farts. Like OMG get over yourself. Halloween is just as much about giving, and joy, and family and happiness as Christmas.

Grrrraaahahhahhgggghh!!

People are so dang fearful these days and just cannot be bothered. I will say that I can be like that sometimes, but I am in public A LOT and just want to go home and be alone most nights. But for something special I'll come out of my shell and share with others and be happy about it because I'm not a grumpy cat!


----------



## rockingthehomestead (Sep 1, 2014)

At least they turn their lights out. Want to be a Scrooge? Fine, that's your loss. But don't be a jerk and leave your light on, tricking kids into going up to your door and then getting disappointed.


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

In my area there certainly is not as many decoraters as years past. From a sellers point too, my Halloween sales are no where close to what they have been. 
I am keeping my Halloween spirit alive in my home BUT I feel a overall slump in moods throughout the community. People seem depressed.


----------



## rockingthehomestead (Sep 1, 2014)

The other day I heard one of my neighbors say to a friend about our decorations "We can't compete so we don't even try." I know she didn't mean it in a bitter way, but it made me kind of sad. I wish people would try! I don't have a strong need to be the best Halloween house on the street, it would be awesome if more people did as much or more than we did!

But I can't complain about my current neighborhood at all, Halloweens here are awesome. Everyone comes out, almost everyone participates. If a light is out at a house, I know it's probably because they are out with their kids and will be back. It's pretty cool.


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Well, after reading this entire thread, I have this to say: Those people who purposely turn off their lights and refuse to participate - particularly on a block like mine or the one described as Pumpkin alley - deserve a little Charmin drapery on their foliage. A nice display of eggs against the door makes a lovely decoration for them too. That's the way we did it when I was a kid, and I can't see as things have changed significantly enough to change that behavior now. And to the poor guy working Knott's Scary Farm who ran into the squad of zealots, don't worry about them. Religious fanatics - and in this case the particular religion in question doesn't matter - are tunnel-visioned, narrow-minded pinheads rolling on the arrogant assumption that they can interpret the mind of the great creative intelligence. AS IF! If Jesus were to show up on Halloween night, he'd probably bless the children and then treat the whole neighborhood with a single Snickers bar and be happy it wasn't a bunch of fish and bread. Oh yes, and I'm sure every kid on the block knows the sweet 83-year old and understands why she's not handing out treats. Kids are forgiving that way. I think that about does it.


----------



## VampKat (Aug 4, 2014)

I was at work the other day, telling one of coworkers about my decorations. Customer heard me and smiled painfully, "I used to do that but my kids are grown now." I don't have kids. Oh, but you live in a neighborhood with a lot of kids? Nope. They come to see your place? No, I can literally count on one hand the number of TOTers we've had over the years. So why do you go through all that trouble? It's not trouble, I like it. Halloween is my favorite holiday.

She quit talking, bought her stuff, and left.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Old topic, but it ever GETS old...
Why some people don't join in on the fun is beyond me. You don't have to spend a fortune (like some of us do) but you shouldn't show the neighbourhood what a cheapskate you are, either. 
I've been accused, in the past, of "showing off". Never to my face, but my wife had heard comments. And, I admit, handing out DVD's, and even DVD Players, in Samoa is going a bit far. But you shoulda seen the kids' faces!

But if we're going to set the standard on Halloween Night, we've got to be prepared to be sniped at...


----------



## rockingthehomestead (Sep 1, 2014)

I totally see where you guys are coming from on people who don't participate, I do. It's sad when people don't understand what a great community building opportunity Halloween is. But vandalism is why people leave their porch lights on and don't answer the door. They think leaving their porch light on will stop people from pranking them, but what it actually does is lure trick or treaters into their doors, only to be disappointed, which really sucks. And gets them more knocks on their doors.

There are lots of totally legit reasons why someone might not want to hand out candy or be home on Halloween. I don't agree with religious zealots but I am glad we live in a country with religious freedom and I don't think people should have to fear vandalism to express their religious freedom. But besides them, what if a person is sick? What if a person is going out with friends for Halloween? What if a person has to work? What if a person recently lost a child and can't handle the social interaction with children while they are in mourning? What if they are too poor to buy candy? What if they aren't home because they are taking their own kids trick or treating? Do they deserve to be vandalized for that? That's not cool. And really, even if they don't have a good reason, I don't think anyone should be forced to participate in any holiday activity they don't want to participate in. What if some one vandalized your house for not going Christmas caroling?

Turning off your light to let people know that for whatever reason, you aren't participating this year, and to move on to the next house, is the polite thing to do, and I don't think people should be punished for that.

If you want to vandalize someone so bad, get the creeps who leave their lights on but don't answer the door. That's like pulling a nasty trick on the kids, and in my opinion, one good turn deserves another.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

VampKat said:


> I was at work the other day, telling one of coworkers about my decorations. Customer heard me and smiled painfully, "I used to do that but my kids are grown now." I don't have kids. Oh, but you live in a neighborhood with a lot of kids? Nope. They come to see your place? No, I can literally count on one hand the number of TOTers we've had over the years. So why do you go through all that trouble? It's not trouble, I like it. Halloween is my favorite holiday.
> 
> She quit talking, bought her stuff, and left.


I never had kids either and never gave decorating a thought until I heard a former neighbor mouth off about the "resident child molestors" as we were decorating.


----------



## MT_Grave (May 23, 2014)

Deadna said:


> I never had kids either and never gave decorating a thought until I heard a former neighbor mouth off about the "resident child molestors" as we were decorating.


Now THAT is someone who doesn't get it!


----------



## The Mask Doctor (Oct 14, 2014)

Let's all face it, gang: We don't do Halloween for the kiddies, we do Halloween because _we_ love it. -and probably always have. 
Halloween home haunting is like any niche hobby. Either ya dig it, or ya don't!

The great thing about Halloween, for me, is that it gives me the chance to show kids that striving to be "average" isn't enough. It's important to have an imagination, and use it as a creative outlet to make others happy or at least entertained. I figure, that if something I've created can warp some small mind into not fitting into the average and mundane - I have achieved my goal.


----------



## rockingthehomestead (Sep 1, 2014)

Or it will intimidate others into not trying, as in my neighbor. Lol.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

There are two houses on my street with very nice people who don't like Halloween, they don't decorate and they won't come to my party. They are still happy to give out candy though!


----------



## rockingthehomestead (Sep 1, 2014)

My mom was never a big fan of decorating for any holiday, but especially not Halloween. We always gave out candy and trick or treated, and she let us carve pumpkins, but my mom just isn't into it. However, now that she has grand kids she is getting a little more into it. I see how it goes, my kids get from her what we never did. Lol.

Her neighborhood doesn't have many trick or treaters, so she just comes up to our house now. She's able to stay at our house and hand out candy while we take our kids out. But she still won't wear a costume or anything like that. I probably get so into decorating for holidays because I didn't get enough of it as a kid. Lol.


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

Passing out candy is one of my favorite grown-up Halloween traditions. I LOVE seeing the little kids in costume, it just melts my heart! 

Now, this year my parents aren't living together, and I am throwing my first backyard haunt. I figure I will be busy at the entrance, so I will need someone to manage handing out the candy. I invited my Mom, and she said she would come but she doesn't want to hand out candy. She said "I'm over it." WHAT!!! Over giving joy and cavities to adorable children! This is my mother, people! The person who instilled a love for Halloween inside of my in the first place. I just don't get it. In general I would be happy to follow in my mother's footsteps, but not when it comes to Halloween!


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

rockingthehomestead said:


> The other day I heard one of my neighbors say to a friend about our decorations "We can't compete so we don't even try." I know she didn't mean it in a bitter way, but it made me kind of sad. I wish people would try! I don't have a strong need to be the best Halloween house on the street, it would be awesome if more people did as much or more than we did!
> 
> But I can't complain about my current neighborhood at all, Halloweens here are awesome. Everyone comes out, almost everyone participates. If a light is out at a house, I know it's probably because they are out with their kids and will be back. It's pretty cool.


I love ANY little bit of Halloween decoration on a house, even if it's just a little baby pumpkin! I walk to work everyday and am always on the lookout for new decorations, if there are any. Not too many people have put out stuff, but like I said, any little scrap of Halloween on a house makes me smile.

The other day I went for a walk around the neighborhood for the soul purpose of looking for decorated houses and I found one AMAZING!! house. I almost knocked on their door to tell them how much I enjoyed it and to tell them how happy it made me!


----------



## rockingthehomestead (Sep 1, 2014)

ichasiris said:


> I love ANY little bit of Halloween decoration on a house, even if it's just a little baby pumpkin! I walk to work everyday and am always on the lookout for new decorations, if there are any. Not too many people have put out stuff, but like I said, any little scrap of Halloween on a house makes me smile.
> 
> The other day I went for a walk around the neighborhood for the soul purpose of looking for decorated houses and I found one AMAZING!! house. I almost knocked on their door to tell them how much I enjoyed it and to tell them how happy it made me!


I know! I love any decoration too. But the epic houses are especially fun. Wish I saw more. There's a pretty cool house on my way home from work. I have considered getting their address and sending them a postcard to compliment their home.


----------



## Boone6666 (Aug 22, 2014)

you both should come by my house not too majoir but I think you might like it


----------



## zombieprincess (Nov 1, 2013)

All I want is for those that don't want to participate to turn off their porch light!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I still take my youngest kids TOTing and there are numerous houses that we've been to that have their porch light on and never come to the door. Really people? It gets old really fast when the kid is walking the entire neighborhood and is disappointed when they have been told if the porch light is on then you can knock. 

Oh and when we go to a house that does anything to decorate then I make sure to tell them how awesome it is!


----------



## Crazylady13 (Aug 3, 2014)

Love your come back, this is why I started really getting into Halloween over 23 yrs ago when my two year old daughter came home from TOT with her dad with her hands in the air and said "Nobody is home" my heart fell and I swore that there would never be a disappointed little one at my house.


----------



## VampKat (Aug 4, 2014)

Deadna said:


> I never had kids either and never gave decorating a thought until I heard a former neighbor mouth off about the "resident child molestors" as we were decorating.


OMG? Really?? That's just insane! 

It would have taken everything in me not to punch 'em for that.


----------

